# Raising pH and kh



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

What's the best way to do so? This is for our 15gallon and our apple snail. Water stats are: 

Temp- 78 degrees 
pH- 7.0 
ammonia-0 
nitrite-0 
nitrates-10 
kh- 71.6ppm 
gh-214.8ppm 

I know about crushed coral and limestone, is there any other way to raise the ph? What about rasing the kh? I remember something about baking soda, does that raise the ph?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Baking soda raises kh but not ph. With your current water there is no need to raise either for inverts.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Really? I thought the Ph was low since 7.0 is just at the bottom line for the snail and the kh i thought was supposed to be as high as possible


----------

